# Greetings from California



## fellow_of_the_craft (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello to all my brothers stretched out all over this world.  I am an FC soon to be raised on 5-28, I look forward to making many new friends in this journey. Again hello to you all!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome from Texas!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 24, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## bigj2k (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome brother, from the sunny island of St. Maarten. 


Julian Lake
Senior Warden
Adrian C. Richardson lodge #3
Sint Maarten, Dutch West Indies


----------



## fellow_of_the_craft (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you all, how is everyone this day/evening?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## fellow_of_the_craft (May 28, 2013)

Brothers, tonight is the night I should hope to be raised to Master Mason.  It seems like it was yesterday I was just starting my memory work on the 1st degree.  I just want yo say although I know none of you personally I am glad to call you brother and know that if needed I can count on anyone of you according to our 1st and 2nd portion of the fellow craft obligation.

Cheers to my brothers!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (May 28, 2013)

Hello from Ohio!! Could you box up some sunshine and send it our way?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## fellow_of_the_craft (May 29, 2013)

I will do the best I can you want it fed ex or ups?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dew_time (May 29, 2013)

fellow_of_the_craft said:


> I will do the best I can you want it fed ex or ups?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Freemasonry mobile app



Ups may beat the box up a bit and the sunshine could be gloomy by the time I get it, lol. Where in Cali are you? I used to live San Diego until I was about 10.. I miss it a bunch!!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## fellow_of_the_craft (May 29, 2013)

San Diego, however I would like to mive somewhere else.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 29, 2013)

Congrats brother from ST. Louis, Mo.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## fellow_of_the_craft (May 29, 2013)

Thank you, was raised last night.  How is everyone today?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## raymondhex (May 29, 2013)

Hello


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brenon brown (May 30, 2013)

Welcome
Mia. Fl


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 30, 2013)

fellow_of_the_craft said:


> I will do the best I can you want it fed ex or ups?



"It's Shake and Bake and I helped!"  Some might remember it as a commercial.  Others remember it as summer earthquakes.  Want to trade a 4.0 for a flood?


----------



## Roy Vance (May 30, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> "It's Shake and Bake and I helped!" Some might remember it as a commercial. Others remember it as summer earthquakes. Want to trade a 4.0 for a flood?



Do you mean to tell me that the water has not gone away yet? LOL. I'm up here in San Angelo, just a hop, skip, and a jump away from you, and we have been watching the weather down that way pretty close because my little sister lives over in Bandera. Y'all got just too much in too short a time. That much rain is almost as much as we get here in a whole year. I hope your boat doesn't have any holes in it.


----------



## Roy Vance (May 30, 2013)

Also, I remember the commercial and the summer earthquakes, too. I was in the Navy back in the '70s and was in San Diego and Long Beach (when it was a functioning shipyard), and I felt a few of the tremblors. My Mother still uses the Shake and Bake for her chicken and pork chops. LOL.


----------



## dfreybur (May 30, 2013)

roy.vance said:


> Do you mean to tell me that the water has not gone away yet?



Since I'm quoting commercials, floods here are like Doritos:  "Munch a bunch.  We'll make more".

I actually missed this one.  We were in Buffalo and Niagara Falls at my parents' 65th anniversary party.  Extremely cool.  And a lot like lodge hanging out with folks in their 80s on down the generations to the young ones.


----------



## ufuze (May 31, 2013)

I'm going through the interview process in Downey United,CA. Can't wait to call you all my brothers.  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brenon brown (May 31, 2013)

Ok bro. Continue ur journey well it's a beautiful thing



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome Brother from Floresville, Texas  and congratulations on being raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.


----------

